# 99 Ranger



## raylesk (Oct 4, 2003)

Anyone using a late Ranger for plowing? If so any suggestions?
I have a 3.0 v6 automatic and would like to use it as a backup.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Welcome to Plowsite.

It will work with a small plow.A Snoway would be a good choice due to the lightweight and downpressure for backdragging.Add a tranny cooler if you don't already have one.


----------



## Damien2 (Sep 24, 2003)

I wouldnt advise plowing with any truck that is below a 250/2500 series.You will destroy that ranger.Those trucks are not designed for plowing what so ever .Trust me, you will damage it.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

They may not plow as well,or carry as much weight as a bigger truck,but you will not destroy it.I don't know where you get your information from.The Ranger with a Snoway makes a nice little combo.


----------



## Damien2 (Sep 24, 2003)

I had a 97 Ranger, plowed with it, basically destroyed the truck.Front end got banged up, alignment, ect.I was advised not to put a plow on it and plow with it, well I went against it and found out the hard way.When a manufacturer says" Do not plow with this vehicle" They mean it.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Well some of that must have been the driver,because they will hold up OK with a properly sized plow.

I have had a few,and no major problems.We have several customers who plow with them,and they have done just fine as well.

He just wants to use it as a backup.With a Snoway,some Timbrens,and a tranny cooler,it will be fine.


----------



## Plow Dak (Jan 14, 2003)

I agree with wyldman.
i have one in the area and he does quite nicely with it. Does a few private drives. I can't remember what he has on it for a plow. He definately stays ahead of the storm though. Like anything else, a little knowledge and some common sense will do you well.


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

The 3.0l lacks power though, so watch the deep snow. It would make a good driveway truck. Especially if it is short cab.


----------



## Damien2 (Sep 24, 2003)

Rangers are very fun to drive in the snow.


----------



## joebigfun (Oct 28, 2003)

A Ranger (and a brain) makes a nice plow setup. Please see my post on this subject.
http://www.plowsite.com//showthread.php?s=&threadid=12444


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

> A Ranger (and a brain) makes a nice plow setup. Please see my post on this subject.


Why do you have such a chip on your shoulder. Do you really want to talk about your setup, or are you trying to prove something and make people mad at you.

AS we were talking about before you interupted.......little trucks are good for driveways, but they aren't cut out to do lots or deep snow. I have owned Rangers with the 3l and the 4l. The 4l had a lot more power. It was actually pretty tough for its size. The 3l was a slug though. Maybe its just that mine had high miles....I think it would be good for a backup for driveways. I might be worried if you have large lots.


----------



## Waterchikn (Dec 19, 2000)

*Ranger*

I had a 1991 Ranger with the 4.0. I didn't plow with it, but I did put a "brush gaurd" on it and thought I was going to have to get a new front end. Well, not really, but they arn't the best for the job, but hell, I was helped out once by a Yamaha grizzly when my truck went down. Back ups are priceless, no matter what it is.


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

Mine was a 2001 4x4 edge 4l. I didn't plow with it, but it pulled a lot and was awesome in the snow.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

My daily driver commute truck is a 3.0 Ranger. My best advice to you would be to find something else to plow with. The 3.0 really doesn't have any guts at all. I often find my foot to the floor trying to accelerate. It is sad that this engine is soooo lacking in the power department because otherwise the Rangers are terrific little trucks.


If I were to ever buy another Ranger id go 4.0 all the way.



Jay


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

It continues to amaze me that people think they need huge HP to move snow. You need traction and momentum. 

I have plowed heavier snow with a Toyota 4cyl then With a Ford PSD. 

I love when these threads come up. Anyone that thinks a small truck can't push should talk to Alan. He runs 8ft plows on s-10s in Vermont. You don't get much harder plowing then that.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CT18fireman _
> *It continues to amaze me that people think they need huge HP to move snow. You need traction and momentum.
> 
> I have plowed heavier snow with a Toyota 4cyl then With a Ford PSD.
> ...


I can't argue with you on the little truck pushing larger amounts of snow issue. My current plow truck, Cherokee, can plow with the best of them. But I still feel that the 3.0 doesn't have what it takes to plow with. It feels like a 4 cylinder.

Very pokey and not consistent at all in the power department.

Jay


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

*Jay*

I think there might be 4 bangers with more power than the 3.0l.
 pumpkin:


----------



## SnowLane (Jan 22, 2003)

Horse Power is never an issue when plowing in 4WL!!!!!!!!


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

I don't know how you can say power is never an issue. I bet you my cummins can push a bigger pile than my ranger anyday. Now how does power do nothing. Maybe for the type of plowing that your ranger has done, power isn't an issue, but I know that in a big lot with thick slush, that ranger would bog down, and probably die.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I would bet either truck would break traction and start spinning before one bogged down.


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

I see your point with the traction, but I still think the bigger trucks can move more snow. I think it is a combination of wieght and momentum, and low end torque.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

We plowed with a 99 ranger for a few years, the tranny has issues around 37K. Ford fixed it, but the tranny not the engine will be the weak link.
Dino


----------



## phil7468 (Oct 23, 2003)

i have a 98' ranger that i plow with that has a 4.0 and i haven't had any problems.but i have a stick not an auto.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phil7468 _
> *i have a 98' ranger that i plow with that has a 4.0 and i haven't had any problems.but i have a stick not an auto. *


what plow do you have on it?


----------



## phil7468 (Oct 23, 2003)

i have the blizzard 7' 6"lt straight blade with about 400#'s of balst


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

really?! how does that work for ya? Does the truck handle it pretty good?


----------



## phil7468 (Oct 23, 2003)

it's been working really good for me.it is really great for doing drives or those tight places.currently i do 3 commerical lots and around 40 residential.and havent had any problems even in the deep stuff.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

how do the mounts fit, did you have to trim the plastic part of the bumper?


----------



## phil7468 (Oct 23, 2003)

the mounts fit good.i take the plastic piece off in the winter cause i didn't want to cut into it.in the summer i'm able to put it back on cause the mount sits far enough back.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

do you by any chance have any pics of your set up? If you do can ya email 'em to me?


----------



## phil7468 (Oct 23, 2003)

i will take pics for ya with in the next few days


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

sweet, thanks


----------



## S-10 Plower (Nov 28, 2003)

I have plowed for 3 years with a 99 s-10 Zr2 which according to the dealer its not recommended that you plow with I push a lot of wet frozen snow and am just fine. Horse power is not really a factor.


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Ford Ranger 4x4*

I had a 1990 Ranger\ 2.9 v-6 It seemed to have the power, The front-end scared me, always needed repair.......


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I always used a full size 1/2 ton stating with a 81 Dodge and now have a 93 F150. I had a Bronco II with a 6ft Meyer. It was an awesome truck for driveways and helped me out when the F150 went down. The only thing I had to watch was the tranny overheated once. Unfortunately some dope on the highway took my truck out in Feb 01. There has been a hole in my life ever since!


----------



## PARTSMGR (Dec 8, 2003)

*Ranger*

I have a 1988 Ranger Supercab with the 2.9 V6 , manual trans and manual hubs that I have been plowing with for 10 years. Driveways and church parking lots. No Problems- I used Redline MTL (synthetic ) gear oil in trans and I run Mobil 1 in engine. I only plow in 4 Low though. I have a Fisher 6' With the Poly edge on it but has 6' steel over the poly to make it last longer. I run air bags in the front and Rancho RS9000 5 way adjustable shocks- I have onboard air for the front air bags and the Rancho shocks to adjust them on the fly. This is the totally hydraulic system (belt driven) and it works great. I have a tensioner spring on the lift chain to take out some of the bounce on the plow. This truck plows great - only the long wheelbase means sometimes you run over the snow when plowing turns. Any other qts- drop me a line.


----------



## DERANGER (Dec 5, 2003)

THIS IS MY FIRST YEAR WITH THE RANGER(2003 4.0). I'M RUNNING A BLIZZARD 7FT. I INSTALLED A SET OF TIMBRENS, HELPS THE FRONTEND ALOT. ALSO HIDE ADDED HIDE AWAY STROBES.

I WOULD LOVE TO POST PICTURES OF IT IF ANYONE CAN HELP. I'M NO COMPUTER WIZZ.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

if you have your pic save is a certain folder or on the desktop...when you reply to a message, scroll down and there is an option to "Attach File" Click browse and find the file you want to attach, click ok and submit your reply. I hope this works for ya cause I want to see them! 

What truck do ya have? I have an '02 FX4


----------



## DERANGER (Dec 5, 2003)

I will work on those pictures tonight.


----------



## PARTSMGR (Dec 8, 2003)

*RANGER UPDATES*

I keep the front end of my Ranger in one piece by using all polyurethane bushings- axle pivot points, radius arms, sway bars, etc. They work great and never wear out. I have the 1988 Ranger Supercab 4x4. with the 2.9L V6


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have a Bronco II with a 2 meter plow on it. I plowed for 5 years with it and blew out 2 front axle shafts in those years. But I also plowed for over 600 hours! I could get in and out where the big trucks could not. They thanked god when I showed up! I can't plow the big stuff, but give me the tight stuff and I am there!
I did two condo complexes one with 110 drives another with 120 they loved it when I pulled into the job site. Sidewalk plower yeah, but there is a lot of side walks around here!


----------



## bigantPERFECT (Jan 20, 2004)

My Father plows with a 1998 mountineer with a sno way its a 5.0 v8,and this truck if plowed with RIGHT by right i mean not beaten up plows just as well as any truck out there,u just have to know its limations, he has had no probs this far.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Yeah you can't run with the big dogs, but the big dogs can't get in where the little ones can. When your forward motion stops, just stop don't spin the tires and your front shafts on the axle should last.I think this was where I was killing u-joints on my truck. YOURS has a stronger front axle which is good.


----------



## PARTSMGR (Dec 8, 2003)

I've got a 1988 Ranger Supercab 4x4 that I have been plowing with for over 14 years.. It may not be the biggest truck, but I take it easy and always use 4Low when plowing.. I've broken normal wear items, but I don't abuse it.. I've got a Fisher 6' LD plow on it and my father fabbed up the plow frames using the pieces from the original snow plow frames (It came off of a S10 ).. Its got the 2.9L V6 and the 5 speed manual . So don't listen to these people on here.. And yes,, I do some light commercial plowing too!!!!


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

You may be able to plow a few drives with a ranger, but I would love to see you try to run a full commercial business with it. It is a weak vehicle. Period. The engine and trans are not designed for plowing either. Maybe some guys are happy plowing with mini trucks, but I couldn't use one for my operation.


----------



## PARTSMGR (Dec 8, 2003)

*I don't think that someone is going to do commercial plowing*

If I am correct, I think the person is not doing commercial plowing---- And as for that, I have plowed with my Ranger in snowfalls up to 14" and it does it-- Yes its not the best commercial plowing vehicle, but it suits my light commercial needs. Next time you need to be pulled from the snowbank, maybe the guy in the "toy" truck will just drive on by instead of helping.... I've run Redline MTL gear oil in my trans and synthetic atf in my transfer case with no problems and as I stated before-- 4Low is slower, but it takes the strain off the gearbox. payup Cardinal Rule here: Take a smaller bite- and it will push just about anything....


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

I've had several guys stop me (while I was working) asking me how I liked my truck/plow set-up. One guy even asked me to help do the apartments he was clearing because he couldn't get into the parking spaces. I know the plow ain't huge, but it fits the ranger well and it does the job it's put up to do.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I used to get the same stuff when people looked at my Bronco II with a 6 foot Meyer plow. Till they seen me work condo drives and circles! Soon the big dog plows tanked GOD I showed up to do the drives and circles! I had one idiot tell me it was called a "sidewalk plower" and I said there's a huge amount of of sidewalks in North East Ohio to plow! This idiot didn't even have a truck to plow with, he wrecked it when DUI, who's the idiot?


----------

